# Photoshop 7 Oem Cd



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

Do you want to fix your pics on the cheap?

from Russia

I got Photoshop CS for $80. but they appear to be out of stock now. CD arrived via Registered Mail in a small white padded envelope (similar to what RLT uses for shipments) in about 2 weeks. Had a handwritten return address in Russian but the software is in English and installed OK using the "unique registration code" on the package. Works fine and was complete including Image Ready CS.

About a dozen titles now available.


----------

